# How many private cycles before lose NHS one???



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi girls

was hoping someone might know the answer to this one.  we have had 2 failed ICSIs at origin and are wanting to now do a natural FET there with our wee frosties.  i phoned up today and thought it was all sorted but then she rang me back saying that a natural FET is also classed as a cycle and if it failed she thinks we wont be entitled to our NHS go anymore as she thinks 3 private cycles and u lose it.  we have our names suspended on NHS cycle at mo.  at first i said i couldnt bear the thought of putting myself thru another full cycle at mo so would want to just do FET.  but then she got me thinking cos she said that the other one is free and we will likely lose it.  it does seem an awful waste but i dont think i want to wait a few more months til im possibly in the right frame of mind to do a full cycle and then just say it doesnt work anyway and we're back at square one doing a  natural FET but months later.  i think also tbh that if our FET doesnt work we would likely try GCRM or something anyway altho we may have to win the lottery first for all this!!  i dunno, im confuddled!  im soooooooo sick of even having to think about these things!!  seriously can i not just get pg by having sex like everyone else??!!  anyhoo hopefully one of u will know if 3 cycles is the cut-off and we can take it from there.  thanks!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sparkleheart I was in exactly the same position as you in jan so I phoned the rfc who confirmed you can still have nhs go if you have had three unsucessful cycles. Anymore than three and you dont qualify. 

Im pretty sure an fet is classed as a cycle so although you might not feel up to it, it might make more sense to make full use of nhs go and have frosties as back up or brothers and sisters.

Katie xx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks katie.  so do u mean i could have the FET and if it didnt work i could still have the NHS go?  if so i think i would def go ahead with one FET cycle and then see about the NHS cycle after that if no luck.  think i just really want to try a FET incase there may be more chance of my body responding more positively to my wee embies if i havent had to go thru the physical effects of a full cycle.  i suppose i should really phone the RFC myself to check so i'll do that tomorrow.  thank u for your help!
x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sparkle, yeah three failed cycles is the limit. I think it has it on the website but like you I phoned just to be sure. If you have your fet youll qualify if you get pregnant or not.

Fingers crossed their policy hasnt changed otherwise im banjaxed!!! 

Katie


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

just an update in case anyone else needs to know for the future, i phoned RFC and was told that you are allowed no more than 4 unsuccessful private cycles to still be able to qualify for NHS go.  feel better now!  xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sparkle, thats so reassuring to know. They have obviously upped the number from three to four, which in this climate seems strange as youd think with money the way it is theyd be narrowing the goalposts rather than widening them.

Pity they havent increased the number of nhs cycles along with it!!! 


Katie


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Girls, 

Just caught you both on this thread - how are you getting on??

Sparkleheart  - glad to see you back again and just to let you know i found the FET much easier as your body is not going through the full treatment and i got my BFP so fingers toes and everything else crossed for you pet xx

Katie how are you?? Have you thought about starting treatment again!!

I havent been on in a while i'm not sure were to post!!

Hope you are both well and a big hello to all the other lovely ladies!!

Fi xxxx


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi girls-sorry to bring this up again, kind of in the same situation, just been allowed one funded go in GUYS London and was just about to start a private cycle, I got my funded cycle through the NHSCT belfast, not the RFC like the rest of you.  is the RFC the same as the NHSCT? - I am confused......

also can u appear anonymous during an IVF cycle? hadnt known this

thanks..xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

iscipgd

The rfc is under the belfast trust as its based in the Royal Vict Hosp. I dont think any of the hospitals in the nhsct do ivf.. You may have got mixed up.

What do you mean appear anonymous?

Jillyhen x


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi jilly, if u read sparkles first post at the top, she said that she has her name suspended or something, I was just wondering what that meant.. 
the trust has funded me for one cycle in London because I have to have genetic screening due to my genetic translocation, this is not available in N.ireland...


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

icsipgd - hi and good luck with your journey,

what sparkleheart means is that they have reached the top of the list but have asked for their place to be suspened as they are currently usign alternative options - this is possible (although they do say is only on groudns of medical reasons but i know lots of friend who have done this)- this has become more common as due to the lenghy waiting times people are joing the NHS and Private lists at the same time and seeign which comes first - thsi wasnt an option when we did our 1st TX and it then took 2 years for us to reach the top of the private list due to a complete stop by the rvh of private treatments so this may be why they are now allowing to join both lists and suspend 1 if the other comes first.


----------



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi cheese and onion, basically i kept phoning to see was my funding through and then couldnt believe it when i was told over the fone that it had came through. 
they said that I should hear from my consultant (who applied for my funding) but i havent heard a thing from him or have never received a letter or anything
at all.... All very strange....xx


----------

